# Colorear celda según valor mayor o menor



## lemuel (Sep 1, 2003)

hola: felicitaciones por la excelente página, y ojalá puedan imprimir una versión en español de sus libros.  Bueno la pregunta es como puedo colorear una celda en una hoja cuando la   comparo con otro, es decir, si tengo en una columna los valores de stock mínimos y en otra el stock real o físico, al compararlos quiero que me coloree rojo si el stock físico está bajo el mínimo, o naranja si es por ejemplo un 10% mayor, o verde si es un 50% mayor.  Sé que se puede ejecutar en access, pero quisiera saber si es posible ejecutarlo como una instrucción de fórmula en excel.
Agradecido de antemano.


----------



## oscar_igor (Sep 4, 2003)

Yo utilizaria lo siguiente suponiendo que en A esta  el minimo requerido y en B el real:
(utilizando formato condicional)
Condicion 1
Valor de la celda     Menor que              =A2

Condicion 2
Valor de la celda     Entre                      =A2*1.1    y   =A2*1.5

Condicion 3
Valor de la celda     Mayor o igual que    =A2*1.5

Obviamente en cada condicion colocas el formato que gustes.
Saludos y espero que esto te sirva.


----------



## lemuel (Sep 5, 2003)

gracias Igor, es justamente lo que necesitaba, una solución práctica y sencilla.

nuevamente un millón de gracias.


----------

